# 85 Diamondback



## Sidschopshop (Jul 10, 2019)

Finished rebuilding this 1985 Diamondback Hot Streak. I typically work on stingrays, this was fun to build but not what I’m used to working on.  Props given to those who can properly restore these bikes with the period correct parts. Posted in the for sale section.


----------



## Gingerbread (May 8, 2020)

Sidschopshop said:


> Finished rebuilding this 1985 Diamondback Hot Streak. I typically work on stingrays, this was fun to build but not what I’m used to working on.  Props given to those who can properly restore these bikes with the period correct parts. Posted in the for sale section.
> 
> View attachment 1028457
> 
> ...



Is this still for sale I'm looking for this frame and wheels


----------



## Koollay (May 8, 2020)

nice


----------

